
The Unreasonable Effectiveness of Data (2009) [pdf] - xparadigm
https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/35179.pdf
======
dang
Tons of posts, but not many with comments:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Unreasonable%20Effective...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Unreasonable%20Effectiveness%20of%20Data&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0).

Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=532884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=532884).

~~~
amelius
NLP seems to be a blind-spot on HN.

